# i dont know how to live



## Inneedofadvice (May 6, 2014)

i was diagnosed with ibs when i was 19 years old. i am 25 now over the years my symptoms have become even more severe. i am no longer able to leave my home or even work. i have been on every ,medication and diet under the sun with little to no relief. the only relief i had was when i was in a clinical trial for "rifaxamin" i was symptom free for 3 weeks without medication or diet alterations, only for my symptoms to return. i have been heavily tested and studied by some of the best doctors on the east coast, and they have no answers i live with ibs every single minute of my life in the most severe ways. if there is anyone who reads this and is in the same situation i am i would really love to hear from you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Any reason why you can't repeat the rifamixin (which is commonly used for SIBO) and try the SIBO diet in Pimentel's book to try to extend the remission time?


----------



## Inneedofadvice (May 6, 2014)

hi Kathleen! i was tested for sibos with a breath hydrogen test and it came back negative. my dr said he cannot prescribe me medication for a condition i do not have.As far as the diet,i did try a sibo diet when the symptoms returned and it made no difference what so ever. "salix pharmaciticals" had rifaximin approved when the trial was over for the treatment of ibs. They told me in December that it should be available in 2015.i am willing to try anything at this point. what is this book, whats it called and where can i find it!?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.amazon.com/New-IBS-Solution-Bacteria--Irritable/dp/0977435601/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1399396148&sr=1-1&keywords=pimentel

Is the book by the doctor that started investigating SIBO in patients with IBS.


----------



## Inneedofadvice (May 6, 2014)

i just bought it for my kindle! thank you so much!


----------



## kat_hy (Mar 25, 2014)

I really hope you can get better! It's especially tough being young and having IBS. I also developed it when I was 19 and my life's been hell since. I've been doing a lot of research on things that might help symptoms and one thing that caught my attention was colostrum. I just bought some and will be trying it out. Hopefully both of us can find something that works to control this!


----------

